# Hyperion EOS0610i Duo II Charger Unboxing & Review



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I just received the Hyperion EOS0610i Duo II (whew... what a mouthfull) charger and thought I'd post the unboxing of the charger and a mini review.

Specs:
* 0.1A to 10.0A max Charge Current in 0.1A steps
* 50W per port Discharge with 10A max current
* Store Mode allows fast and simple discharge to 60% capacity for proper storage of LiPo batteries.
* Charges/Discharges 1 to 6 cells LiPo per port
* Charges/Discharges 1 to 6 cells LiIon per port
* Charges/Discharges 1 to 6 cells LiFePO4 (A123) per port
* Charges/Discharges/Cycles 1-16 cells NiCd/NiMh per port
* Charges/Discharges 1 to 12 cells Lead Acid per port
* Allows Lithium type batteries to 50,000mAh
* Two built-in balancers with 10A max rating and 300mAh max balance rate
* TCS - Terminal Capacity Selection
* Rich Data Displays during and after charging and balancing
* PC port for data logging and firmware upgrades
* Temperature sensor ports and temperature stop settings
* Wide voltage input range 11v to 28v
* Power supply amperage control to allow reliable charging with lower output power supplies
* Adjustable power sharing % between ports
* Two integral thermostat controlled cooling fans
* Rugged Aluminum case with insulating end caps
* 2-line 16-character yellow backlit LCD data display
* 20 user definable memory positions
* Firmware upgradeable

Included:
* Input cable with 4mm male connectors (banana plugs) plus clamps
* 2 output cable sets with 4mm connectors (banana plugs)
* Includes two 2S~6S balancer multi adapter

The box it comes in









Opening the box









Everything that is in the box









Charger hooked up and charging/balancing a 5000mAh 4S LiPO pack









Highlights:
* This charger will charge (or discharge) and balance 2 packs at the same time at up to 10A per pack. The packs do not have to be of the same type of capacity so you could charge a LiPo and a NiMh pack at the same time.
* For those racing 1/8th scale you can charge two 2S similar sized LiPo packs at once in "sync" mode. Sync mode will charge both packs to the same capacity so you can then safely run them in series to get a 4S pack.
* Balance cables and balance adaptors included for both charger outputs (fits Poly RC / Polyquest / Hyperion / MaxAmps balance taps). 
* Just about any parameter is adjustable, from power supply amp rating (will automatically limit charge rate if it exceeds your PS rating) to charge rate (1C to 5C).
* Will display the voltage of each cell in your mutli-cell LiPo pack (when balancing).
* For such a complicated charger, the menu system is fairly straight forward easy to use.

Caveats:
* The cooling fan is loud.
* No plugs on the main output cables, you'll have to supply your own Deans (or whatever brand you use) plugs.
* You may need to purchase other balance adaptors to fit the balance ports on the LiPo pack you use. The adaptors are fairly inexpensive at ~$6 each.
* Discharge is limited to 50W per port with a max of 10A per port. What this means is that you will not get the full 10A discharge rate with packs over 5V. The discharge rate does increase as the voltage of the pack drops. An example of this is my 4S LiPo pack starts discharging at 3A and increases 4.25A to when finished.

While this charger is fairly expensive (~$300.00 street) I wanted to simplify my charging system. Having two chargers, two separate balancers and all of the extra hassle of hooking everything up just seemed more of a pain then it should be. I also wanted a charger that could charge up to 10A and 2C and there are few to no others available. I sometimes run 3 classes on a race day so I need a minimum of 2 complete charging systems to keep up. Considering that this single charger eliminates two chargers and two balancers in one small package made the price easier to swallow (plus I sold my old chargers and balancers for $250).

Replaces the following:
2 x ICE chargers = $250
2 x Equinox balancers = $70
2 x High Power leads (for balancer) = $40
Total = $360

I haven't been able to use the Hyperion HP-EOS0610i Duo II charger much but it fits my needs and at this point I would recommend it for those that have a need for 2 full function chargers... all in one small package!


----------



## badassrevo (May 8, 2006)

I love mine, best charger I ever owned.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

nice!!


----------

